# Am Haken: Wir waren Angler



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

Veröffentlichung Magazin Mai 2011

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2011/am-haken-wir-waren-angler.html

*Wir waren Angler !!!​* 

Du bist vor 1980 geboren?
Dann gehörst Du zu uns!



Du bist nach 1980 geboren?
Egal! Lies es Dir einfach durch!

_*Du wirst wahrscheinlich Folgendes nicht verstehen, aber Du bist in dieser Gruppe auch willkommen, damit Du siehst, was das wahre Leben ist.*_

Wie ist es nur möglich, dass wir, geboren in den 50-er, 60-er, und 70-er Jahren Fische gefangen haben?


Unsere Angeln waren aus Bambus oder Fiberglas
Und damit haben wir aus 100m Entfernung einen Bierdeckel getroffen
Auch bei Orkanböen

Wir angelten mit roten Maden
Und haben uns nicht damit vergiftet 

Wir haben mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt
und fühlten uns gut dabei

Wir haben die Nächte am Wasser auf einem Klapphocker verbracht, unter freiem Himmel und ohne Super Hyper Luxuszelt mit Heizung und Kochnische

Feuer haben wir gemacht, mit richtigem Holz und Fleisch am Stock darüber gebraten
Gasheizung und –kocher hatten wir nicht.

Die Fische die wir gefangen haben, kamen in den Setzkescher
Und kriegten auf die Nuss, wenn das angeln vorbei war oder wir ließen sie wieder frei.
Ganz wie wir wollten

Zu dutzenden haben wir uns am Wasser getroffen und um die Wette geangelt
Und nachher aller gewogen und wieder reingeworfen

Und Pokale gab es und manchmal auch ne neue Rute oder Rolle
Wir mussten das nicht als „Hegefischen“ bezeichnen

Karpfen haben wir auch gefangen, mit Mais oder Kartoffel
Und logisch sind die in der Küche gelandet

Und Kosenamen gabs nur für unsere Freundinnen,
nicht für Fische

Kam ein toter kapitaler Fisch daher geschwommen, wurde der an Land gezogen
Am nächsten Tag konnte man jede Menge Maden sammeln

Und wir haben uns nicht an der Stelle zur Kranzniederlegung getroffenoder waren verzweifelt darüber, dass die schönen Gene zum Teufel waren

Geärgert haben wir uns trotzdem, dass man das Vieh nicht mehr essen konnte

Wollten wir Hecht oder Zander fangen und hatten keine lebenden Köfis mehr, dann wurde halt ein Heintz oder Effzett angeknotet

Wir wusste auch noch, dass Drachkovitch kein russischer Diktator war, sondern ein System um mit toten Köderfischen zu angeln

Gummis hatte wir auch schon, aber für ganz andere Zwecke

Sektkorken dienten als Bißanzeiger, keine elektronischen Soundboxen die bei einem Biss „You got it „ spielten

Rod Pod und Bank sticks ?? Wozu?? Überall wuchsen Weiden und Hasel
Da haben wir uns einfach unsere Rutenständer rausgeschnitten

Wir verließen frühmorgens das Haus und kamen wieder heim
wenn uns unser eigener Gestank unerträglich wurde.

Keiner wusste, wo wir waren und wann wir nach Hause kommen
und keiner von uns hatte ein Handy mit dabei!

Die Tiere der Nacht, die Vögel und das Summen der Insekten war unsere Musik 
kein Techno Hiphop gedröhne aus einem Getthoblaster

Statt eines Laptops hatten wir höchstens mal ein Buch dabei
oder irgendeinen Schundroman, wenn überhaupt

Unsere Klamotten waren alte Jeans und Parka
Tarnklamotten brauchten wir nicht

und auf unseren T-Shirts prangte das Konterfei von Che Guevara, Schriftzüge von Queen, Nazareth, den Stones oder anderen richtigen Musikern

War aber im Grunde egal
Zum angeln wurde angezogen, was unter Menschen nicht mehr gesellschaftsfähig war

Seife brauchten wir nicht
Dreck an den Fingern bröckelt ab, wenn er trocknet

Wir haben Fische abgeschlagen, zurückgesetzt, verschenkt, verkauft
Ganz wie es uns gefiel, keiner hätte uns gesagt, was wir mit unseren Fischen machen sollen

Keine mangelernährten Tierrechtler hätten auch nur länger als ein paar Sekunden in unserer Nähe unbeschadet überstanden

Die gab es damals auch noch gar nicht
Denn der überwiegende Teil der Menschheit war normal

Wenn wir als Kinder mit Fischblutverschmierten Klamotten nach Hause kamen wussten unsere Eltern dass wir was gefangen hatten
Und nicht, dass sie mit uns zum nächsten Kinderpsychologen fahren mussten.

Wurden wir beim Schwarzangeln erwischt, gabs was um die Backen
Zuerst vom Pächter, danach von den Eltern
Kein Staatsanwalt hätte sich mit einem solchen Pillepalle beschäftigt
Die hatten damals noch besseres zu tun


Wir haben Mist gebaut, auf unsinnige Gesetze gepfiffen, manchmal auch auf sinnige
Wir hatten Spaß und jede Menge Abenteuer

Wir haben so ziemlich gegen alles gehandelt, was heute als nachhaltige Fischerei gehandelt wird
Wir haben Fische gefangen soviel wir konnten und mitgenommen was auch immer irgendwie verwertbar war

Und wisst Ihr was ?
Wir hatten dabei trotzdem noch viel mehr Fische in unseren Gewässern als Ihr heute.


Gehörst DU auch dazu?

*GRATULIERE!

WIR WAREN ANGLER!*


P.S. Die alte, knorrige Weide am anderen Flussufer in die Du schon ein halbes Dutzend scheißteure Japanwobbler unwiederbringlich gepfeffert hast, das war ein abgeschnittener Rutenhalter, den ich damals hab stecken lassen.

Euer Kay Hai


----------



## Brikz83 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Großartig !! :m


----------



## Bronni (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Hallo Kay,

    super, da kommen alte Erinnerungen hoch, die aber etwas glorifiziert werden. Sicher haben wir früher mehr gefangen, aber bei den lebenden Köderfischen habe ich immer noch ein schlechtes Gewissen, ich kann mich gut daran erinnern, welche Geräusche die Fische manchmal von sich gegeben haben, wenn sie angeködert wurden, gut das diese Zeit vorbei ist. 
  Ich bin Baujahr 51 und genieße es heute, mit den super leichten Angeln und Rollen über mehrere Stunden den Wobbler baden zu können, ohne das mir die Arme schmerzen. Vieles
  war früher sicher besser, aber eben nicht alles.
  Nochmals danke, habe Deinen Artikel mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht gelesen.
  Bronni #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## waterwild (2. Mai 2011)

*Da hab ich auch einen ^^*

[FONT=&quot]Wenn du nach 1980 geboren wurdest, hat das hier nichts mit dir zu tun?[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Aber du solltest trotzdem weiterlesen, um zu verstehen, warum die Pampers-Generation, zu der du ja auch gehörst, keine Helden hervorbringen wird!

Wenn du als Kind in den 50er, 60er oder 70er Jahren lebtest, ist es zurückblickend kaum zu glauben, dass wir so lange überleben konnten!

Wir sind Helden!

Warum ?
Wir saßen im Auto ohne Kindersitz, ohne Sicherheitsgurt und ohne Airbag !
Unsere Bettchen waren mit Farben voller Blei und Cadmium angestrichen !
Auch die bunten Holzbauklötze, die wir uns begeistert in den Mund steckten ...

Die Fläschchen aus der Apotheke konnten wir ohne Schwierigkeiten öffnen, 
genauso wie die Flasche mit Bleichmittel.
Türen und Schränke waren eine ständige Bedrohung für unsere Fingerchen!

Wenn wir zu faul zum Laufen waren, setzten wir uns hinten auf das Fahrrad
unseres Freundes – natürlich ohne Helm! Der strampelte sich ab und wir versuchten,
uns an den Stahlfedern des Velosattels festzuhalten !

Unsere Schuhe waren immer schon eingelaufen durch Bruder, Schwester,
Neffe,Freunde der Eltern oder so. Auch das Fahrrad (nicht Mountain-Bike!!) war
meistens entweder zu gross oder zu klein !
Überhaupt hatte ein Fahrrad keine Gangschaltung. Und wenn doch, dann nur eine mit 3 Stufen ! 
Und wenn du einen Platten hattest,lerntest du vom Vater, wie man das selber flicken konnte! (Am Samstagnachmittag – mit Wassereimer, Schlauchwerkzeug,
Schmirgelpapier und Gummilösung ...)

Wasser tranken wir aus Wasserhähnen und nicht aus Flaschen!
Einen Kaugummi legte man am Abend auf den Nachttisch und am nächsten Morgen
steckte man ihn einfach wieder in den Mund !
Wir aßen ungesundes Zeug (Schmalzbrote, Schweinsbraten,…), keiner scherte sich um
Kalorien und wir wurden trotzdem nicht dick!
Wir tranken Alkohol und wurden nicht alkoholsüchtig! 

Wir tranken aus der gleichen Flasche wie unsere Freunde und keiner machte deswegen ein Theater oder wurde gleich krank !
Wir verließen frühmorgens das Haus und kamen erst wieder heim, wenn die Straßenbeleuchtung bereits eingeschaltet war.
In der Zwischenzeit wusste meistens niemand, wo wir waren ... und keiner von uns hatte ein Handy dabei !!!
Wir haben uns geschnitten, die Knochen gebrochen, Zähne raus geschlagen und niemand wurde deswegen verklagt. Niemand hatte Schuld - außer wir selbst.
Das waren ganz normale, tägliche Unfälle und manchmal bekamst du hinterher sogar (als erzieherische Zugabe) noch eins auf den Po!
Wir kämpften und schlugen einander manchmal grün und blau.
Damit mussten wir leben, denn es interessierte die Erwachsenen nicht besonders.
Wir hatten nicht: Playstation, Nintendos, X-box, 200 Fernsehsender, Videos, DVDs, Dolby-Surround-Sound, iPods, eigene Fernseher, PCs und Internet, Jahreskarten im Fitness-Club, Handys ... 

...Wir hatten Freunde !

Wir gingen einfach raus und trafen uns auf der Straße.
Oder wir marschierten einfach zu denen nach Hause und klingelten.Manchmal brauchten wir
gar nicht klingeln und gingen einfach hinein.Ohne Termin und ohne Wissen unserer Eltern!
Keiner brachte uns und keiner holte uns!!

Das Fernsehprogramm begann erst um 18 Uhr ! Die Eltern bestimmten,
was und wie lange „TV-geglotzt“ wurde !

Wir bauten Seifenkisten und entdeckten während der ersten Fahrt den Hang hinunter,
dass wir die Bremsen vergessen hatten. Damit kamen wir nach einigen Unfällen klar!

Wir dachten uns Spiele aus mit Holzstöcken und Tennisbällen. Außerdem aßen wir Würmer.
Und die Prophezeiungen trafen nicht ein: Die Würmer lebten nicht in unseren Mägen für immer weiter und mit den Stöcken stachen wir uns auch nicht besonders viele Augen aus!

Wir spielten Strassenfussball, und nur wer gut war, durfte mitspielen.
Wer nicht gut genug war, musste zuschauen und lernen, mit Enttäuschungen umzugehen !
Und das ging auch ohne Kinderpsychiater!

Manche Schüler waren nicht so schlau wie andere. Sie rasselten durch Prüfungen
und wiederholten Klassen. Das führte damals nicht zu emotionalen Elternabenden
oder gar zur Änderung der Leistungsbeurteilung!!

Wir machten unsere Pausenbrote selber, nahmen am Morgen einen Apfel mit und wenn wir das vergaßen, konnte man in der Schule nichts kaufen ! [/FONT][FONT=&quot]McDonalds … Burger-King … Döner-Bude … Snack-Bar … Imbiss-Stand … Pizza-Ecke……………. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fehlanzeige ! [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Zur Schule gingen wir (auch im Winter) u Fuss! Schulbusse?? Gab´s nicht!

Unsere Taten hatten manchmal Konsequenzen.
Das war klar und keiner konnte sich verstecken.
Wenn einer von uns gegen das Gesetz verstieß, war klar, dass die Eltern ihn nicht automatisch aus dem Schlamassel herausboxten. Im Gegenteil: Sie waren oft der gleichen Meinung wie die Polizei!
Na so was!

Unsere Generation hat eine Fülle von innovativen Problemlösern und Erfindern
mit Risikobereitschaft hervorgebracht.

Wir hatten Freiheit, Misserfolg, Erfolg und Verantwortung.
Mit alldem mussten wir umgehen und wussten wir umzugehen!


[/FONT]


----------



## Bassey (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Da kommt mir noch einiges aus meiner Kindheit bekannt vor ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Da dürfte vielen einiges bekannt vorkommen - nur unsere Betonköpfe in Vereinen und Verbänden scheinen da einiges vergessen zu haben - vor  allem, dass sie auch mal jünger waren..

;-)))

Ich bin froh, dass ich selbst mit knapp 50 noch pubertäre Anwandlungen habe ;-))


----------



## kron4401 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Ich bin zwar erst 1981 geboren, aber dadurch das ich mit meinem Opa immer zum angeln gegangen bin kommt mir einiges noch bekannt vor .
danke für diesen Unterhaltsamen Beitrag der einen wieder in seine Jugend zurück versetzt.


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Hallo,

also bei mir ist es ungefähr noch so...

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Chugworth (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Ich bin immer sehr viel mit meinem Opa angeln... daher kommen mir viele der aufgezählten Sachen bekannt vor... :vik:

Einige Dinge praktiziere ich bis heute so, da gibbet nix dran zu rütteln  ... mit schönen alten ausrangierten Klamotten wird man am Wasser wenigstens nicht angequatscht. Wenn dann noch das Angelmesser aus dem Stiefel ragt... um so besser :vik:


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

@ Thomas und Waterwild genau so war es gewesen und noch viel viel Schöner.
ich durfte sogar noch dresche von meiner Mutter bekommen,was aber meißt nix gebracht hat. aber gerade eben muß ich drüber lachen. wenn ich an das gesicht meiner mutter denke wenn der kochlöffel zu bruch ging bzw, wieder mal einer. und das doffe grinsen meines bruders weil er verschond wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



> @ Thomas


Stammt nicht von mir - ich habs nur aus dem Mag hier eingestellt, weil ich das so klasse fand..


----------



## kati48268 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Früher war alles besser...


----------



## thiax (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

nice!!
da werden erinerungen wach


----------



## cafabu (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Ja, da fangen meine alten Knochen wieder an zu jucken.#6
:vik:Bock tro the roots, we shal overcome:vik:
Carsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Erinnerungen werden wach.:k

Was kamm man nur tun damit es wieder so wird???|kopfkrat


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erinnerungen werden wach.:k
> 
> Was kamm man nur tun damit es wieder so wird???|kopfkrat


 

erfinde eine zeit zurückdrehmaschine! zerstöre alle funkmasten,und bringe den kindern unserer zeit respekt und achtung bei.


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

aber auf meine 24 gänge am rad will ich nicht verzichten müssen.
weil füher habe ich oft schieben müssen wegen der berge.


----------



## Walstipper (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Bassey schrieb:


> Da kommt mir noch einiges aus meiner Kindheit bekannt vor ;-)



Jepp, das 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurden wir beim Schwarzangeln erwischt, gabs was um die Backen
> Zuerst vom Pächter, danach von den Eltern
> Kein Staatsanwalt hätte sich mit einem solchen Pillepalle beschäftigt
> Die hatten damals noch besseres zu tun



war auch in den 90gern noch so, kann ich mehrmalig bestätigen :q



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was kamm man nur tun damit es wieder so wird???|kopfkrat



Frag mal bei der Phosphatindustrie an, was die anderen Dinge angeht #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Rhetorische Fragen beantwortet man nicht.:m 
Man denkt sich seinen Teil.

Seine Erlebnisse beeinflusst/bestimmt jeder selbst!


----------



## Bulld0G (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

:m

Danke, für den Ausflug in die gute alte Zeit.


----------



## Kalle79 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> veröffentlichung magazin mai 2011
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2011/am-haken-wir-waren-angler.html
> 
> ...



absolute spitzenklasse!!!!#6


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Ein sehr gelungener Beitrag!Macht echt Spaß den zu lesen und lässt ein bisschen alte Erinnerungen aufblühen.#6

Zudem kann man gut nachvollziehen, wie sich das mit dem Angeln alles entwickelt hat und wer weiß wie sich das noch alles entwickeln wird?!


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Absolut super Beitrag, eine kleine Ergänzung :
Cormorane brachten Ruten und haben uns die Fische gelassen.


----------



## volkerm (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Klasse Beitrag!!!

Und, ja, man kann sich einen guten Teil erhalten.
Indem man das Mobiltelefon zu Hause oder im Auto lässt.
Und wenn man Abstand von der unendlichen Werbeflut der Industrie hält.
Fernsehen und sonstige Flimmerkisten ignorieren.
Und wirklich nur angeln, wenn Angelzeit ist.
Das ist der neue Luxus unserer Gesellschaft:
NICHT ERREICHBAR SEIN.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Walstipper (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rhetorische Fragen beantwortet man nicht.:m
> Man denkt sich seinen Teil.



Jetzt wo dus schon sagst, hätt ich beinahe vergessen: Die Plörre wieder in die Wässer leiten :m


----------



## waterwild (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Bin ein 77er und werde jetzt zum 1.Mal Papa ^^

Ich hab mir fest vorgenommen den Spagat zwischen heute und dem Leben "früher" weiter zu geben... Bin ja selbst quasi ein Hybrid und bekomm Moderne und Antike ganz gut nebeneinander


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da dürfte vielen einiges bekannt vorkommen - nur unsere Betonköpfe in Vereinen und Verbänden scheinen da einiges vergessen zu haben - vor  allem, dass sie auch mal jünger waren...



Nein Thomas, die sind immer schon anders gewesen. Die wurden schon vergreist geboren... das Sperma der Väter war bereits dement!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

@ Andal:
So fies wollt ja nicht mal ich sein.....
;-))))


----------



## olaf70 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Moin,

Früher war immer alles besser, also einfach 30-40 Jahre warten, denn die beschissenen Zeiten von Heute werden die guten alten Zeiten von Morgen.


----------



## HD4ever (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

cool #6 
jajaja ... so war das früher  |supergri


----------



## duffy027 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Jo, waren das Zeiten?!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Wir waren bei jeden Wetter draußen und haben nicht 5 Tage vorher im WWW geschaut wie das Wetter wird.
Wir hatten mehr Mückenstiche an einen Tag als im jetzt im ganzen Jahr.
Wir haben keine DVDs geschaut wie fange ich einen Fisch,wir habens einfach getan.
Wir saßen auf den Boden und nicht im Designer Angelstuhl.
Unsere Boote hatten 2 Ruder und keine 2 Motoren.
Fishfinder, Ha wir haben aufs Wasser geschaut.
Zur Angelstelle sind wir 5km gewandert mit unseren Pröll.
Peta,nee wir kannten ne Petra.
Würmer aus Kanada,wir haben Nachts noch gebuddelt nach den Viechern.
Spinnruten waren so schwer wie Hanteln,also kein Fitnessstudio.
Blinker haben wir uns aus Omas Löffel gemacht.
Das waren Zeiten..
Wir waren Sieger keine Schneider.


Aber trotz alle dem, will ich sie nicht mehr haben,man muß halt mit der Zeit gehen.:q:q:q


----------



## Gemini (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Ist schon rührend wie sich die Geriatrie-Abteilung – in 
klebriger Nostalgie schwelgend, hier gegenseitig in den 
Armen liegt...


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ist schon rührend wie sich die Geriatrie-Abteilung – in
> klebriger Nostalgie schwelgend, hier gegenseitig in den
> Armen liegt...


 
Ja , wenn ma was zum Schwelgen hat :q
Außerdem gilt: das , was du noch vor dir hast, hat mancher schon hinter sich. Un nu?:m
Schön geschrieben der Beitrag zur Vergangenheitsbewältigung.
Wenn Mutter so als ich 12/13 war, doch meinte per "Handschlag" nachhelfen zu müssen, konnte ich mir immer das Lachen kaum verkneifen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Meine erste Matchrute 1985 gekaut und bin schön ausgelacht worden, denn nur Brandungsruten waren damals in der länge Steckruten.
Angler aus Russland waren ein Kuriosum, an der Elbe auf den Zaun geschaut.
Aal in Massen, Rotaugen in Durchschnittsgrössen von 650gr , Äschen waren beim Stippen nervig-ich glaube ich baue mir eine Zeitmaschine.


----------



## Case (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Angeln ist eben zum Massensport geworden. Wo früher 5 Angler saßen, drängen sich Heute 50. So weh das auch tut, es muß irgendwelche Regeln geben. Klar sollten die sinnvoll sein, aber so wie vor 40 Jahren gehts nicht mehr.

Ich trauer auch etwas der Zeit nach, als man noch Aalschnüre legte, und sonst jede menge Dinge machte, um an Fisch zu kommen.

Heute treibe ich entsprechenden Aufwand, um meine Ruhe zu haben, und trotzdem was zu fangen.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Naja, bei uns geht die Zahl ausgegebener Karten zurück..

Und statt sinnloser Regeln wären vernünftige Kontrollen immer noch besser ...

Und vor allem gesunder Menschenverstand - bei Anglern in ihrem Tun aber vor allem bei Funktionären statt deren Anglerfeindlichkeit...

Und Du hast schon mitgekriegt, dass das aus unserer Satirerubrik ist??
;-))))


----------



## C.K. (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Viele Dinge erkenne ich wieder! Schade um die schöne alte Zeit.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Sehr schön geschrieben #6
 und ja...
auch ich fnde mich, trotz (oder wegen?) des Aufwachsens im "wilden Osten" in vielen Punkten wieder.

Ganz besonderer Gruß an dieser Stelle an Gemini 
aus der Gerontopsychiatrie,
von einem alterssenilen Bettflüchter... :q
und Angler.


----------



## Gemini (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Mönsch René, du bist doch erst 45 

Ausserdem gehör ich ja fast dazu, also zu euch alten Säcken.
Das Angeln von der Stippe auf gelernt und seit 25 Jahren im 
Verein!


----------



## C.K. (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Scheis s e, ich werde ALT!! 

Nun jammer ich schon der alten Zeit hinterher!

Grummel :r:r:r#q

Werd gleich mal in den Laden fahren und ein paar von diesen neumodischen piepsenden Dingern kaufen, auf wenn ich bis zu dem heutigen Tage ohne das gequitsche am Wasser ausgekommen bin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



> seit 25 Jahren im
> Verein!


Das ist oft das Problem:
Jahrezehntelange schützergeprägte Gehinrwäsche von den (meist, aber nicht nur) VDSF-Verbänden über die Vereine bis zu den einzelnen Anglern in den Vereinen hat uns ja erst dazu geführt, dass inzwischen augenscheinlich so viele so sehnsüchtig an alte Zeiten denken, als man einfach noch angeln konnte - geprägt von gesundem Menschenverstand statt schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche ....


----------



## Gemini (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Och nö, eben waren wir noch bei einem gut geschriebenen, 
satirischen Artikel und schwups, sind wir jetzt beim VDSF...

Ich nehm alles zurück!


----------



## C.K. (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Von der guten alten Zeit in die Politik? Muss nicht sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Stimmt - aber daher kommts halt, dass wir heute der "guten" alten Zeit nachjammern müssen...
Muss man halt auch zur Kenntnis nehmen..


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Nö, nicht wirklich.


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber daher kommts halt, dass wir heute der "guten" alten Zeit nachjammern müssen...
> Muss man halt auch zur Kenntnis nehmen..


 

zzz. ich bin froh dem kochlöfel entwachsen zu sein.

nee aber ist schon geil zu lesen wie der ein oder andere drüber denkt und schwelgt.

aber ein schwang in die vergangenheit ist immer wieder schön.
hatte echt voll vergessen das ich die damals unschönen kordhosen tragen mußte,welche schon bevor mein bruder sie trug mein cousin und sein bruder gehörten.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



> hatte echt voll vergessen das ich die damals unschönen kordhosen tragen mußte


Mein Opa nannte die noch Manchesterhosen - hat aber nix mit Fussball zu tun
 ;-))


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Opa nannte die noch Manchesterhosen - hat aber nix mit Fussball zu tun
> ;-))



Nicht nur du und dein Opa....
das gabs sogar hier (wo wir doch nüscht hatten) und die hießen wirklich so wie geschrieben wird.
Das war dann eben ne Mannschesterhose  |supergri

@Gemini
Werd du erstmal so alt  |wavey:

@All
Es geht dem Autoren wohl nicht vordergründig um den Verzicht auf Fortschritt, sondern eher um die Einstellung zum Angeln. Die war eben mal ne andere als heute.
So  zumindest meine Interpretation seiner Zeilen.

Nochn Gruß,
René


----------



## klappe (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

man wird mit dem alter eben konservativ- erhaltend/bewahrend..............


----------



## Heidechopper (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Wunderbar! Hier finde ich mich als Jahrgang 54 wieder! Meine erste Angelrute war ein Selbstbau aus so genanntem Pfefferrohr, mit Leukoplast eine Wenderolle dran gewickelt, 30er Ultra Damyl in bunt drauf. Kleine Stücke Blei vom Dachdecker als Gewichte, Ösenhaken, später auch Plättchenhaken, die man damals noch einzeln kaufen konnte (10 Stück: 5 Pfennig) dran gebunden. Und eine echte (!) Stachelschweinborsten-Pose als Bissanzeiger. #6

Und gefangen hab' ich auch damit: dicke Brassen in Massen auf Brötchenteig oder "Plötzol" in rot oder weiß. Und es gab nur ein Gewässer, andem ich angeln durfte für 2,- DM die Tageskarte. Dafür bin ich seinerzeit 16km mit dem Fahrrad gestrampelt, -egal wie das Wetter war! Angefüttert haben damals nur die "Tommies": mit Säcken voll von diesem englischen Weißbrot. Und wenn die Engländer weg waren, konnte ich mir noch immer den Eimer füllen.:vik:
Man könnte ein Buch über die "gute alte Zeit" schreiben, denke ich.
Heute ist alles besch...er; selbst der Angelverein, in dem ich seit 30 Jahren (noch) Mitglied bin, hat schwer nachgelassen: das Vereinsleben ist so gut wie tot! Da zählt nur noch Mauschelei und Regulierungswut.

Stimmt genau: wir waren noch Angler!

gruß
Rolf


----------



## ibag 61 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Hallo, die Beiträge sind doch lustig und vieles erkenne ich wieder. Es ist völlig normal, dass die Menschen in Erinnerungen schwelgen, ist ja ein Stück ihres Lebens. Das machen die Alten und die jetzigen Jungen werden es auch einmal tun. Also locker bleiben !! 

Gruß:m


----------



## thiax (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> @All
> Es geht dem Autoren wohl nicht vordergründig um den Verzicht auf Fortschritt, sondern eher um die Einstellung zum Angeln.




gut vorgetragen! und sehr richtig!!
hier sollten sich die ganzen "ich-fang-nur-große-magazin-geblendeten" versuchen einen einblick zu verschaffen.


----------



## Walstipper (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es geht dem Autoren wohl nicht vordergründig um den Verzicht auf Fortschritt, sondern eher um die Einstellung zum Angeln. Die war eben mal ne andere als heute.
> So  zumindest meine Interpretation seiner Zeilen.



Die Quintessenz: Man hat geangelt wie und manche auch wo sie wollten, frei von Einschränkungen, zufrieden mit den Mitteln die zur Verfügung standen.
Hab ich als Kind auch gemacht, wobei das angeln durch naive Träumerei und die freie Gewässeroption  nochmal besser war, vieles was die Fanatsie zuließ schwamm dann einfach im Wasser herum |supergri


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

zuzufügen habe ich nur eines, früher habe ich den ganzen tag auf einer stelle geangelt. heute bluten mir die füße und das ohr.
ja und die katze nicht nur zu vergessen,der ne klammer an den schwanz gemacht boa ist die schnell im kreis gelaufen.(die hat es aber immer über lebt oblikatorisch aber wieder den kochlöfel aufm ars..)man war die alte immer sauer. und ratet mal wie das vieh hieß?


----------



## Walstipper (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



omnimc schrieb:


> ja und die katze nicht nur zu vergessen,der ne klammer an den schwanz gemacht boa ist die schnell im kreis gelaufen.(die hat es aber immer über lebt oblikatorisch aber wieder den kochlöfel aufm ars..)man war die alte immer sauer. und ratet mal wie das vieh hieß?



Du hast die Mu.... ge.......ärgert


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur du und dein Opa....
> das gabs sogar hier (wo wir doch nüscht hatten) und die hießen wirklich so wie geschrieben wird.
> Das war dann eben ne *Mannschesterhose*


Witzig:
Die Aussprache war dann wohl deutschlandweit und Ost wie West gleich ....
;-)))))
Zuminsdest bei meinem Opa hörte sich das genauso an


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Du hast die Mu.... ge.......ärgert


 

;+ jugendlicher leichtsinn würde ich das nennen.|supergri

zurück zum thema welche farbe hatte der hunni als er noch mark hieß ? und warum hat die frau auf dem 20ziger so toll gelächelt?


----------



## Brummel (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Hi Thomas#h,

wird wohl daran liegen daß unsere Opis noch nicht gezwungen waren zwischen Ost und West zu unterscheiden, es sei denn sie waren aufm Meer und wollten nach Hause finden .

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## volkerm (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Kollegen,

mal zurück zum Heute.
Carbon hat was, gerade für alte Säcke, die die Rute (welche?) kaum noch halten können.
Nur ein Beispiel.
Was bringt Fortschritt?
Erfahrung und neue Ideen mischen.
In dem Gedanken muss es laufen, dann bringt das jedem was.
Und, verdammt noch mal, diese Gegenpole aufbrechen.
Jung- Alt.
Naturköder- Kunstköder.
Spinnangler- Fliegenfischer.
usw.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## riecken (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Warum soll Mann Fortschritt nicht nutzen ??? Und meine erste angel war auch ein Stock dann erst bekam ich eine angle von Papa bis ich damit umgehen konnte|rolleyes


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Brummel schrieb:


> Hi Thomas#h,
> 
> wird wohl daran liegen daß unsere Opis noch nicht gezwungen waren zwischen Ost und West zu unterscheiden, es sei denn sie waren aufm Meer und wollten nach Hause finden .
> 
> Gruß Torsten #h


 

aber eine banane zu essen macht mehr spaß als sie sich im westfernsehen anzusehen! sehr lustiger kommentar!
|krach::c


----------



## volkerm (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Aah-

ich vergass noch Ost- West.
Da gab und gibt es auch noch reichlich Möglichkeiten zum befruchtenden Austausch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



riecken schrieb:


> Warum soll Mann Fortschritt nicht nutzen ??? Und meine erste angel war auch ein Stock dann erst bekam ich eine angle von Papa bis ich damit umgehen konnte|rolleyes


 
meine auch.! aber handangel war früher das teil was heute vorgefertigte montage heißt und auf demselben plaste teil war( wurde auch zum köfi angeln benutzt) und  fing auch am alten stock.(meine habe ich immer geschnitzt weil ich schon ein eigenes messer hatte!)


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> oder "Plötzol" in rot



stimmt, der hat viele Angeltage gerettet :l
es gab mal eine Neuauflage, aber der war Dreck in Tube.


----------



## Brummel (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

@omnimc|kopfkrat,

Dein "Kommentar" zeugt auch nur von entweder mangelhafter Auffassungsgabe, unbewältigten Problemen oder Alkoholmißbrauch #c.

Zu solchen Sprüchen fällt mir dann auch nur noch wenig ein! #q


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Brummel schrieb:


> @omnimc|kopfkrat,
> 
> Dein "Kommentar" zeugt auch nur von entweder mangelhafter Auffassungsgabe, unbewältigten Problemen oder Alkoholmißbrauch #c.
> 
> Zu solchen Sprüchen fällt mir dann auch nur noch wenig ein! #q


 
weder und noch! aber manche sprüche wecken halt dem ursprung im menschen.soviel zum thema als ich das erste mal geangelt habe wußte ich noch nichtmal wo und was ost und west ist! und alkohol hieß damals kronenbrand|bla:


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

und pfefferspray gab es früher auch nicht!
da hießen die noch knüppel!


----------



## Brummel (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Ich gehe jetzt mal nicht weiter drauf ein, hoffe aber für Dich daß Du fähig bist das in den Griff zu bekommen:m.
In mir weckt ja nicht jeder Kommentar der mir nicht gefällt "den Ursprung des Menschen#d", Du schaffst das schon! :m


----------



## Marlin-1 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Hallo,

ich bin Anfang 1960 geboren und du sprichst mir aus der Seele.....
Damals wurde noch Geangelt.....

Gruß

Marlin


----------



## willite (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



> Meine erste Matchrute 1985 gekaut und bin schön ausgelacht worden, denn nur Brandungsruten waren damals in der länge Steckruten.


 
Ich frag mich gerade, hast du das f oder das l vergessen ???


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

@Thomas9904
Du schimpfst hier viel, und glaube mir du sprichst mir jedes mal aus dem Herzen. Wie kann es sein dass diese Leute heute über uns bestimmen? Sind dass die die damals nicht mitspielen durften, die Streber,Angsthasen und Mamasöhnchen von damals? Kann es sein das man diese Leute, ich denke du weißt wenn ich meine nicht mehr persönlich zur Brust nehmen kann, sie müssen keine Angst mehr haben, und warum sollten sie dann noch RESPEKT gegenüber irgendeinem haben, das Gesetz schützt sie vor allem und sie können machen was sie wollen, was sie auch tun.

Warum gibt es nur noch so wenig Normalität? Was haben wir falsch gemacht? Mein Gott dieser Welt fehlt irgend was........


----------



## Brikz83 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

ähh...Weg mit dem Scheixx System !? |kopfkrat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Moin Thomas!

Größtenteils Zustimmung! Wenn wir auch früher genauso wenig ein offenes Feuer am Wasser machten wie heute. Und das mit dem Maden sammeln am verwesenden Fisch ist mir auch neu, Pfui Deibel...
Also bisschen überhöht ist das "Früher" schon dargestellt, finde ich aber nicht weiter schlimm. Bei mir hat sich übrigens gar nicht so viel geändert gegenüber "früher".

Ok, ich bin mittlerweile stolzer Besitzer eines Bissanzeigers (Ohne Melodie...), fische auf den Spinnruten Geflecht statt Mono, die Ruten sind aus Kohlefaser und nicht mehr aus Glas, habe zum Bootsfischen ein einfaches Echolot.

Aber sonst? Erst vor 2 Tagen habe ich am Bach unter die Wasserkugel einen Tauwurm angeschlauft und bin mit wenig Ausrüstung und nur einer Rute wandern gegangen. Gefangen habe ich 2 Karpfen und 2 Barsche und hab mich riesig gefreut, weil man bei einer solchen Fischerei nie genau weiß, was rauskommt. Und das ist heute genau so wie vor 20 Jahren. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Wäre ich durch die Diskussionen nicht so für das Thema "Verbände und Einschränkungen" sensibilisiert (will heißen, wäre ich kein AB-User ), dann würde die ganze Verbandsgeschichte ziemlich unbemerkt an mir vorbei laufen. Irgendwo war doch mal was mit dem lebenden Köfi..., und ein Setzkescherverbot gabs auch mal..., ist ein bisschen wie Tagesschau gucken: Die Welt passiert, ob ich mir nun das Leid jeden Tag bewusst mache oder nicht. 

Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass man über Angelpolitik diskutieren sollte. Aber ein guter Verband schafft noch keine glücklichen Angler. Da sind wir schon selbst gefragt. Und wer offen bleibt, sich nicht zu sehr spezialisiert, einfach nur ein paar Fische fangen will, der kann auch heute noch eine Riesenfreude am Wasser erleben, genau so wie früher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



> Also bisschen überhöht ist das "Früher" schon dargestellt,


Deswegen ists auch in der Satirerubrik erschienen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Oft ist das bedauern über den Verlust der "guten alten Zeit" ja nur eine Glorifizierung von Mänglen. Klar hätte wir auch und gerne Carbonruten benutzt, hätte es damals welche gegeben. Und klar hätte wir lieber in einem Bivi am Wasser gesessen, als in strömendem Regen auf einem Klappstuhl. Gar keine Frage. Und ganz sicher hätten wir gerne eine Digicam gehabt um unsere Fänge einfach und billig abzulichten.

Aber in diesem Artikel ist das alles nur Verpackung für eine ganz andere, wirklich schlimme Entwicklung:

Den Verlust von einem Stückchen Freiheit. 

Vielleicht kann nur der das nachempfinden, der diese Freiheit erlebt hat. Vielleicht sind sich die jüngeren Generationen dieses Mangels gar nicht bewusst. Vielleicht haben nie gelernt, mit Freiheit umzugehen. Nie gespürt, was Eigenverantwortung ist, nie die inneren Konsequenzen tragen müssen.

Vielleicht braucht der moderne Mensch ein Regelwerk, was sein Leben und handeln bis ins kleinste Detail vorschreibt.

Schaut man sich die Entwicklung in allen Lebensbereichen in den letzten 30 Jahren an, bedenkt in welch gallopierenden Tempo die Fremdbestimmung des eigenen Lebensweges vorangeht, führt diese Entwicklung in gleichem Tempo für die nächsten 20 Jahre im Geiste wieder, dann....

ja dann kann man eigentlich nur noch Angst bekommen.


----------



## wusel345 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Großen Dank an Kay Hai und Waterwild,

mit vielem, was in ihren Ausführungen beschrieben steht, kann ich mich  identifizieren und erkenne mich und meine Jugend wieder. Nach einem Jahr  der Schreiberei habe ich erst kürzlich meine in Worte gefassten Jugenderinnerungen beendet, so dass meine Kinder etwas über mich, mein Leben und meine Entwicklung in  der Jugend- und, wie man heute sagt, Teeniezeit erfahren und es vielleicht später mal ihren Kindern zeigen. Ein Kapitel handelt dabei auch vom Angeln.

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin so bin ich dankbar dafür, dass wir in meiner Kindheit noch keine Computer kannten und sich unser Leben bei fast jedem Wetter draussen abspielte. Wir erlebten die Natur hautnah, für uns war fast jede wilde Wiese ein Abenteurspielplatz und jeder Sandplatz unser Fussballstadion. Als meine Freunde und ich dann anfingen zu Angeln war auch das mit Abenteuer verbunden, denn wir begaben uns die erste Zeit mit einfachsten Mitteln ans Wasser. Die Grundausrüstung, bestehend aus Fiberglasteleskopruten, kurze Aaltsteckruten, Kescher usw. war vorhanden, aber das war es dann auch schon. Wurde es Nacht, dann wickelte man sich in eine Decke und rutschte auf dem Campingstuhl in eine bequeme Stellung, lauschte den "Stimmen" der Nacht und schaute in den Nachthimmel, nur unterbrochen vom Gebimmel der Aalglöckchen, wenn ein Aal sich für den Wurm interessierte. Keiner von uns wäre je auf die Idee gekommen, ein Kofferradio mitzunehmen. Es war schlicht und einfach verpönt. Angeln war für uns im Alter von 16 bis 20 noch abschalten vom Alltag, die Ruhe genießen und unter Freunden zu sein. Wir freuten uns über jeden Fisch, den wir fingen. Die Begriffe schwerer, größer und kapitaler kannten wir noch nicht. Waren genug Rotaugen und/oder Brassen im Setzkescher, so freute sich der Vater meines besten Freundes darüber und er verarbeitete sie zu Fischfrikadellen. Fingen wir Karpfen oder Aal so war es für sie ein Festmahl, zu dem ich immer eingeladen wurde.

Ich bereue keine Sekunde meiner Jugend, habe sie mit allen Sinnen genossen und mir verinnerlicht. Frage ich heute meinen Sohn (20) oder meine Tochter (24) nach ihrer Jugend, so höre ich auch nichts anderes, nur verbringen sie die meiste Zeit am Computer oder auf andere Art und Weise. Nur mit Natur haben sie nicht mehr viel am Hut. Leider, aber das ist die heutige Zeit und damit musste und habe ich mich arrangiert. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Mal kurz OT:


Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ... Bei mir hat sich übrigens gar nicht so viel geändert gegenüber "früher"...


Kommkommkomm... du hast doch *heute Geb.tag* und gehörts mit nun 38 auch schon zu uns alten Säcken! #h


----------



## Brikz83 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Gooott!! Wat seid ihr alle alt!!!  *duckundwech*


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Pffft, Bettnässer...


----------



## flor61 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin so bin ich dankbar dafür, dass wir in meiner Kindheit noch keine Computer kannten und sich unser Leben bei fast jedem Wetter draussen abspielte. Wir erlebten die Natur hautnah, für uns war fast jede wilde Wiese ein Abenteurspielplatz und jeder Sandplatz unser Fussballstadion. Als meine Freunde und ich dann anfingen zu Angeln war auch das mit Abenteuer verbunden, denn wir begaben uns die erste Zeit mit einfachsten Mitteln ans Wasser. Die Grundausrüstung, bestehend aus Fiberglasteleskopruten, kurze Aaltsteckruten, Kescher usw. war vorhanden, aber das war es dann auch schon. Wurde es Nacht, dann wickelte man sich in eine Decke und rutschte auf dem Campingstuhl in eine bequeme Stellung, lauschte den "Stimmen" der Nacht und schaute in den Nachthimmel, nur unterbrochen vom Gebimmel der Aalglöckchen, wenn ein Aal sich für den Wurm interessierte. Keiner von uns wäre je auf die Idee gekommen, ein Kofferradio mitzunehmen. Es war schlicht und einfach verpönt. Angeln war für uns im Alter von 16 bis 20 noch abschalten vom Alltag, die Ruhe genießen und unter Freunden zu sein. Wir freuten uns über jeden Fisch, den wir fingen. Die Begriffe schwerer, größer und kapitaler kannten wir noch nicht. Waren genug Rotaugen und/oder Brassen im Setzkescher, so freute sich der Vater meines besten Freundes darüber und er verarbeitete sie zu Fischfrikadellen. Fingen wir Karpfen oder Aal so war es für sie ein Festmahl, zu dem ich immer eingeladen wurde.
> 
> Ich bereue keine Sekunde meiner Jugend, habe sie mit allen Sinnen genossen und mir verinnerlicht. Frage ich heute meinen Sohn (20) oder meine Tochter (24) nach ihrer Jugend, so höre ich auch nichts anderes, nur verbringen sie die meiste Zeit am Computer oder auf andere Art und Weise. Nur mit Natur haben sie nicht mehr viel am Hut. Leider, aber das ist die heutige Zeit und damit musste und habe ich mich arrangiert.
> 
> Gruß, Rüdiger



Wenn ich das lese, kommen mir fast die Tränen. Mir ging und geht es genau so. Auch meine Kinder sind in dem Alter und haben unter der kommerziellen Welt, die kaum noch Raum für eigene, freie Gedanken läßt, zu "leiden". Irgendwer könnte ja Geld verlieren.

Danke

PS: Die Idee mit dem Buch finde ich sehr gut, das werde ich mir mal abspeichern.


----------



## Brikz83 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Unabhängig vom angeln, ist es noch gar nicht so lange her das man ohne Fernseher und co. auskommen musste. Als ich noch "jung" war (jaja ich weiß) das hatten wir keine Glotze das war zu teuer und auch keine Telefon. Also hieß es raus aufs Fahrrad und ab zum Kumpel. Mal sehen ob der da ist oder Zeit hat. Wenn nicht ab zum nächsten wenn man einen hatte der Zeit hatte sind wir eigentlich den ganzen Tag durch Gebüsche und ähnliches getobt. Ich erinnere mich auch gut an die Ansage von Mudder "wenn die Laternen angehen kommst du nach hause". Häufig endete das aber einer der Diskussion weil die Laternen wo ich war immer ne Stunde später anzugehen schienen als vor unserer Wohnung.


----------



## volkerm (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Moin,

ich bin nach wie vor ein Verfechter der These, daß man sich etwas davon erhalten und auch erzieherisch weitergeben kann.
Wenn man natürlich, wie so viele, nur-Konsum vorlebt...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## wusel345 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Habe die Ehre Kohlmeise,

auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag. Wenn alles klappt, bin ich anfang August wieder für 8 Tage im Raum Riedenburg zum Fischen und Relaxen.

Gruß nach Bayern von Rüdiger


----------



## silit48 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Hallo, als Spätwiedereinsteiger darf ich - Jahrgang 1959 - auch noch etwas aus den späten 60er-frühen 70er Jahren des vergangenen Jahrhunderts zu dem Thema beitragen:
1. Angeln mit dem Nachbarn an der Weser. Kann mich noch erinnern wie die Pose einen Nachmittag lang in der grauroten Strömung trieb, kein Biß aber selber "Feuer"gefangen. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass er irgendwann einmal stolz einen Weißfisch mit nach Hause brachte und seine lebenden Würmer im Kühlsachrank der kleinen Wohnung im 1. OG des Mehrfamilienhauses aufbewahrte.

2. Karpfenteich: 1. Mal einen Karpfen ca. 3 kilo gefangen, auf Brot mit Pose. Setzkescher, Auto etc. ebenso wie Telefon Fehlanzeige. Ich war nachmittags mit dem Fahrrad etwa 5 km an den Teich gefahren. Auf empfehlung der anwesenden älteren Angelerkollegen wurde der Fisch dann lebend in eine nasse Einkaufstüte gepackt auf den Gepäckträger geschnallt und so schnell wie möglich nach Hause geradelt. Dort wurd  er dann in der Badewanne reanimiert und erst mal drei Tage gewässert. Anschließend auch aufgegessen. Seitdem weiß ich, dass es ein Karpfen gut 25 min. auch über Wasser aushält.

Die älteren Angler konnten mir und meinem jüngeren Bruder dann mal zeigen, wie man sich ganz schnell mit Regenwürmern in brauchbarer Größe versorgt. Dazu wurde der (isolierte) Griff einer Fahrradpumpe in die sorgsam gewässerte Erde gesteckt und an die 220 V Stromversorgung der nahegelegenen Werkstatt angeschlossen. Erdung etwa 5 mtr. entfernt nicht vergessen und schon konnte man nach kurzer Zeit die Würmer aufsammeln. Auch schon damals die Empfehlung lautete die Empfehlung, die  Fläche während der Stromzufuhr nicht barfuß, sondern nur mit Gummistiefeln zu betreten. Eine Nachahmung dieser Erfolgsmethode, die tatsächlich reichlich Würmer brachte, ist bis heute unterblieben.

Leider kippte dieser Teich in zwei Jahren midenstens dreimal wegen der überlaufenden Abwässer  der nahegelegenen Papierfabrik dreimal um und musste nach Komplettsterben aller Fische neubesetzt werden. 

Auch so etwas kam in der guten alten Zeit vor. Wegen der Fischsterben und weil irgendwann niemand mehr Karpfen essen mochte und das C & R noch nicht wie heute praktiziert wurde, haben das Angeln dort aufgegeben.

3. Nordsee und Siel, Butjadinegen:

Von den Fischern gelernt, wie man Schollen und Aale ausnimmt und abzieht. Die 2,10 mtr. Universalrute (Steck-, Tele gab es nicht) wurde sowohl fürs Brandunsangeln mit Wattwürmern wie auch das feine Posenfischen (schön dicker Korkschwimmer) auf Weißfische und das Spinnangeln  benutzt. 

Haken haben wir immer selbst gebunden.

Der einheimische Fischer hat uns dann auch mit zum Aalpieren genommen. Ausbeute war ein großer Weidenkorb voll.

Schon als Kind fand ich die Praxis der Berufsfischer die lebenden, im Weidenkorb sich drehenden Aale vor dem Töten und Räuchern in grobkörnigen Salz zu Hältern, damit sie sich den Schleim selber abstreifen.

Die beim örtlichen Lebensmittelhändler erhältlichen Aalschnüre mit 10 Haken brachten meist auch dann keine Bisse, wenn sie quer über den Siel über Nacht ausgeworfen wurden. Ab und zu hing ein einzelner Aal an der Schnur, der sich über Nacht selbst erwürgt  hatte.

Auch hier hatte die Wasserqualität im Siel, dem Zustand der Weser, aus der das Sielsystem bewässert wurde entsprechend,  einen kleinen Haken. 

Wenn man empfindlich war, bekam man riesige Blasen auf der Haut, die mit Wundwasser gefüllt waren, ähnlich Brandblasen ( jaja, die Titanwerke, Nahe Nordenham).

Deswegen gab es von den Eltern auch ein Badeverbot für den Siel, der aber direkt vor unseremm Badestrand in die Nordsee entwässerte.

Da ist heute doch alles viel besser, muß ich nach Wiedereinstieg 2008 feststellen. Wasser ist sauber, vielmehr Fische, Geräteauswahl im Überfluß.

Habe jetzt auch den Fischereischein gemacht und darf sogar legal Angeln.

VG aus Bielefeld

Euer Arnold


----------



## Frankenfischer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Vieles war gut und besser in der alten Zeit. Aber nicht alles. Damals war bei uns die alte Kläranlage hoffnungslos überlastet und mein heutiger Bachforellenfluss war damals eine fischlose, stinkende rote Brühe. Die Opis und Papis haben Samstag für Samstag ihre Autos an Bächen und Flüssen gewaschen. In dieser Beziehung ist mir die heutige Zeit schon lieber.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

"Früher war alles besser". Den Spruch kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören. Die ältere Generation sagt das doch nur, weil sie da aufgewachsen sind und ihre damalige Lebenslage lieben lernten. Die junge Generation könnte sich ein Leben in der damaligen Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr vorstellen.

Ich hab mir zwar den Threat nicht komplett durchgelesen, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass früher sogar vieles sehr viel schlechter war als heute. Einem Kollegen von mir haben Schwarzfischer zum Beispiel früher den ganzen See leergemacht. Damals wurden diese überhaupt nicht bestraft. 

Trotzdem denke auch ich gerne an meine Kindheit zurück, die nun noch nicht in allzu weiter Ferne liegt. Jedoch hatt diese mit Angeln nicht wirklich viel zu tun, da man ab 12 Jahren andere Dinge im Kopf hatte. :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Kriminelle gab es damals wie heute. Die werden mal bestraft und mal nicht.

Nur mit angeln kriegste höchstens `n Gartenteich leer.

Mit Netzen sieht es schon anders aus. Aber das war schon immer Fischern und Gewässereigentümern(-bewirtschaftern) vorbehalten.


----------



## wusel345 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Hannoi1896,

recht hast du mit der Aussage, dass früher vieles sehr viel schlechter war. Ich beziehe mich mal auf die Jahre von 1960 bis 1970. Wir hatten keine Computer, wo wir Stunden hätten vorsitzen können, auch die Musikrichtung RAP gab es noch nicht, die unseren Sprachschatz beeinflusste, um in einer Gruppe angesagt zu sein. Auch lebten wir leider in einer Zeit, in der Musik noch von Hand gemacht wurde und nicht aus dem Computer kam. Jedoch das Schlimmste an der Zeit war, dass es weniger Arbeitslose gab und meine Freunde und ich mit 14 schon eine Lehre anfangen mussten, somit weniger Freizeit hatten und bei bestandener Prüfung anschließend auch noch von den Betrieben übernommen wurden. Welch ein Graus! Da blieb z.B. fürs Angeln oder sonstige Freizeitaktivitäten nur das Wochenende übrig.

Da geht es heute vielen in Bezug auf freie Zeit wesentlich besser. Mehr will ich dazu nicht schreiben!

Nun schalte ich auch meine Ironie wieder aus!

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich mal auf die Jahre von 1960 bis 1970. Wir hatten keine Computer, wo wir Stunden hätten vorsitzen können, auch die Musikrichtung RAP gab es noch nicht, die unseren Sprachschatz beeinflusste, um in einer Gruppe angesagt zu sein. Auch lebten wir leider in einer Zeit, in der Musik noch von Hand gemacht wurde und nicht aus dem Computer kam.



Dann scheint dir völlig entgangen zu sein, wieviel geniale, musikalische Innovationen und Einflüsse uns neue Stile wie Rap und diverse elektronische Hilfsmittel gebracht haben. Viele begnadete Musiker aus dieser Zeit hätten sich die Finger danach geleckt...Aber nun zurück zur Fischerei in der guten alten Zeit...am Beispiel der Elbe kann ich hinzufügen: wenn es Anfing nach Phenol zu duften, war man mit seiner Bambusrute und seinem Queen-Shirt auf dem richtigen Weg...


----------



## Hannoi1896 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hannoi1896,
> 
> recht hast du mit der Aussage, dass früher vieles sehr viel schlechter war. Ich beziehe mich mal auf die Jahre von 1960 bis 1970. Wir hatten keine Computer, wo wir Stunden hätten vorsitzen können, auch die Musikrichtung RAP gab es noch nicht, die unseren Sprachschatz beeinflusste, um in einer Gruppe angesagt zu sein. Auch lebten wir leider in einer Zeit, in der Musik noch von Hand gemacht wurde und nicht aus dem Computer kam. Jedoch das Schlimmste an der Zeit war, dass es weniger Arbeitslose gab und meine Freunde und ich mit 14 schon eine Lehre anfangen mussten, somit weniger Freizeit hatten und bei bestandener Prüfung anschließend auch noch von den Betrieben übernommen wurden. Welch ein Graus! Da blieb z.B. fürs Angeln oder sonstige Freizeitaktivitäten nur das Wochenende übrig.
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht ein wenig Ignoranz den Jungen gegenüber?
Die reden aber wiederrum genauso schlecht von früher...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



> Wir haben Mist gebaut, auf unsinnige Gesetze gepfiffen, manchmal auch auf sinnige
> Wir hatten Spaß und jede Menge Abenteuer
> 
> Wir haben so ziemlich gegen alles gehandelt, was heute als nachhaltige Fischerei gehandelt wird
> ...


 
Auf den Teil hat jemand aus einem anderen Forum eine klasse antwort gegeben:



> und wollt ihr wissen warum?
> weil ihr auf auf alles gepfiffen habt und keinen gedanken an morgen (also heute) verschwendet habt - vielen dank auch!


 
Früher kannte man den Begriff "Kätsch änd Rieliees" bestimmt nicht so richtig und heute wird man ja teilweise für einen kleinen Pupsfisch angemault wenn man den entnimmt...

Früher waren auch bestimmt die Angelzeitschriften nicht voll mit vielen bunten Fotos, gefüllt mit Karpfenanglerhaushalten und blitzenden, teuren Wobblern, ich denke damals waren solche "Modeangeltechniken" nicht so extremst verbreitet, wie heute.

Ansonsten kann ich nur lachen über den Text  - genial! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*


 Zitat:
 	 			 				und wollt ihr wissen warum? 
weil ihr auf auf alles gepfiffen habt und keinen gedanken an morgen (also heute) verschwendet habt - vielen dank auch!


Wat für`n Käse!#t

Haben wir die Gewässer verschmutzt?
Haben wir Gewässer für Angler gesperrt?
Haben wir für mehr Vorschriften und höhere Beiträge gestimmt?
Haben wir die Fischereinscheinpflicht befürwortet?

#d#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zitat:
> und wollt ihr wissen warum?
> weil ihr auf auf alles gepfiffen habt und keinen gedanken an morgen (also heute) verschwendet habt - vielen dank auch!
> 
> ...



Habt ihr!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Habt ihr!


|splat2:

Nur einige Funktionäre haben den Weg dahin geebnet(bis auf die Verschmutzung). Nicht die Mehrzahl der Angler.


Ups . . . .|kopfkrat
Hör mich ja an wie Thomas.:m#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Sorry, ich vergaß, die Jungs vom VDSF sind ja schuld...:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sorry, ich vergaß, die Jungs vom VDSF sind ja schuld...:m



#g|supergri

So isses.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Habt ihr!


 
  Und wo warst Du?|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Mit der Trommel am Weihnachtsbaum.:m


----------



## bbm (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Schöner Text.
Sagt mir, dass man heute auch noch ohne high-tech-maschinerie angeln kann.

In die Nähe von Flüssen wollte niemand gehen, so stank das. 
Und heute ist richtig Leben an den Ufern.

jo jo, früher war alles viel früher 
http://www.nomorelyrics.net/de/wise_guys/8737-fruher-songtexte.html


----------



## Gemini (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Habt ihr!



Also irgendwie schon wenn heute verzweifelt versucht wird 
Altlasten und Fehler der Vergangenheit z.b. auf Verbandsebene 
wieder gutzumachen...

Früher war alles toll und so, wir haben einfach  nur geangelt und uns 
keine Gedanken übers morgen gemacht... 

Regeln hatten wir auch keine und Verbände gabs höchstens beim Fussball.

Und jetzt wird verdammt nochmal nicht über Finesse-Rigs und Japan-Wobbs 
geredet sondern geschaut dass die Karre wieder ausm Dreck kommt!!!
_(die dort seit 1976 oder so feststeckt)_

Setzkescherverbot, Gewässerfonds, Nachtangelverbot, lebender Köfi-Verbot, C&R, 
Gewässerschmutzung, Artensterben, Kormoran, erste deutsche AKWs... 
alles damals versäumt, versaut, verpeilt, ignoriert 

Woher kommt der Verlust von Freiheit, wenn nicht aus der sorglosen Zeit 
zu der Milch und Honig in Sturzbächen geflossen sind?

Das Paradies macht träge und ignorant...

Doch, dieser Satire-Thread gefällt mir so langsam  |rolleyes

P.S. Ist doch noch immer alles im Satirebereich, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Gemini schrieb:


> *
> Setzkescherverbot, Gewässerfonds, Nachtangelverbot, lebender Köfi-Verbot, C&R,
> Gewässerschmutzung, Artensterben, Kormoran, erste deutsche AKWs...
> alles damals versäumt, versaut, verpeilt, ignoriert *




Jetzt hast du es.#6

Der gemeine Angler wurde gar nicht darüber informiert(so wie heute) wenn hinter verschlossenen Türen etwas beschlossen wurde.

In Kay Hays Text ist aber nicht der Funktionär sondern der leidtragende Angler gemeint, der einfach nur seinem Hobby nachging.
Er ist genauso wie alle  Angler nach ihm in DE ein Opfer der Verbandspolitik des VDSF.:g


----------



## Gemini (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In Kay Hays Text ist aber nicht der Funktionär sondern der leidtragende Angler gemeint, der einfach nur seinem Hobby nachging.
> Er ist genauso wie alle  Angler nach ihm in DE ein Opfer der Verbandspolitik des VDSF.:g



Wenn das so ist fehlt mir aber die Stelle wo sich Kai Hay 
mit Anlauf selbst in den Ar$ch tritt für die Versäumnisse der 
Vergangenheit...


----------



## Hannoi1896 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Früher war alles toll und so, wir haben einfach  nur geangelt und uns
> keine Gedanken übers morgen gemacht...



Warum angelst du denn dann heute in dieser unfassbar grausamen Zeit noch?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist fehlt mir aber die Stelle wo sich Kai Hay
> mit Anlauf selbst in den Ar$ch tritt für die Versäumnisse der
> Vergangenheit...




Wieso sollte er?

Hatte doch keine Möglichkeit etwas zu ändern?

Erst die allgemeine Vernetzung öffnet uns die Möglichkeit zusammen und miteinander etwas zu unternehmen gegen die falschen Beschlüsse unserer "Vertreter".

Kay und seine Kumpels wurden übergangen wie wir alle, bis noch vor kurzem. Erst in letzter Zeit(und besonders hier) werden alte und falsche Verfahrenweisen öffentlich für alle sichtbar gemacht.#h


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ist schon rührend wie sich die Geriatrie-Abteilung – in klebriger Nostalgie schwelgend, hier gegenseitig in den Armen liegt...





Gemini schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist fehlt mir aber die Stelle wo sich Kai Hay mit Anlauf selbst in den Ar$ch tritt für die Versäumnisse der Vergangenheit...



Mann, Gemini läuft ja zur Höchstform auf #6
Auch wenn mir Kai Hays Text gut gefällt, das Contra tut's auch.


----------



## Gemini (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mann, Gemini läuft ja zur Höchstform auf #6
> Auch wenn mir Kai Hays Text gut gefällt, das Contra tut's auch.



Ohne wär doch langweilig und wenn immer nur abgenickt wird...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ohne wär doch langweilig und wenn immer nur abgenickt wird...




Da hast du recht.:m

Könnte ja sein ein Mitleser hat diese Fragen auch.|kopfkrat#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Abnicken wär ätzlangweilig.........


----------



## Brikz83 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Es ist doch immer das gleiche. Eins versprech ich euch, wenn ich 50 bin mach ich hier im AB nochmal den gleichen Trööt auf und ich wette dat klappt wieder genauso.

p.s. wenn ihr wollt kann ich auch LAUTER SPRECHEN !!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Und wo warst Du?|kopfkrat
> Gruß A.




Ich habe alten Fröschen über die Straße geholfen!


----------



## Brikz83 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

wahrscheinlich mit nem kräftigen Tritt....


----------



## Downbeat (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Diesen Thread mit `nem schönen Weizen in der Hand durchzulesen und sich über die altersschwachen Ex-Weidenstockangler totzulachen wie sie ihr vergangenes Paradies, verloren durch den Biss in die verbotene Frucht des Fortschritts, verteidigen und sich aufregen dass die "Jugend" nicht so ist wie man sich das mit gefühlten 98 Jahren vorstellt....
Das ist echt super! Weiterschreiben ich stell noch ein Bier kalt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist fehlt mir aber die Stelle wo sich Kai Hay
> mit Anlauf selbst in den Ar$ch tritt für die Versäumnisse der
> Vergangenheit...



Hehe|supergri

Wie ich den Kai Hai kenne, hat er das sicher versucht. Möglicherweise konnte der im Überschuß vorhandene und damals noch recht junge Enthusiasmus den Mangel an Lebenserfahrung nicht ausgleichen. 
Wie Kai Hai mir sagte, hat seinerzeit ein Medium wie das Internet gefehlt und die Öffentlichkeit war weitgehend von den Aktivitäten des Verbandes ausgeschlossen. 
Kai Hai war m.W. der Einzige, der damals auf einer Verbandsversammlung des Saales verwiesen wurde, weil er zu deutlich wurde. |krach:


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Warum angelst du denn dann heute in dieser unfassbar grausamen Zeit noch?




Also ich geh seit gut 25 Jahren nur noch im Ausland angeln.

In Deutschland versuche ich im Einklang mit Natur- Tierschutz- und Fischereigesetzen, sowie den dazugehörigen Verordnungsblättern der Behörden einen Fisch zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung zu fangen ohne eine Ordnungsstrafe zu kassieren oder gar vorbestraft zu werden. 

Mit angeln hat das in Deutschland nix mehr zu tun. 

Um den Unterschied zu erfassen, muss man allerdings mal in den Genuß unbeschwerter Angelfischerei gekommen sein.


----------



## Sledge (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Sehr schöner Beitrag, und von vorne bis hinten wahr , das waren noch Zeiten...:m!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Brikz83 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ich geh seit gut 25 Jahren nur noch im Ausland angeln.
> 
> In Deutschland versuche ich im Einklang mit Natur- Tierschutz- und Fischereigesetzen, sowie den dazugehörigen Verordnungsblättern der Behörden einen Fisch zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung zu fangen ohne eine Ordnungsstrafe zu kassieren oder gar vorbestraft zu werden.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich richtig Ralle aber doch von Bundesland zu bundesland seeehr unterschiedlich. Also ich hier in MV muss keinen Gesetzestext studieren bevor ich angeln gehe und denke schon das ich in den Genuß unbeschwerter Angelfischerei komme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Noch....
Das konnten wir vor 30 Jahren auch noch in B-W, Bayern, etc....
Und gerade Meckpomm als VDSF-Land wird da eher irgendwann in Richtung Restriktionen als in Richtung der Bewahrung eines vernünftigen Angelns gehen..


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Privilegien sollten dich nicht gleichgültig für die Probleme anderer machen.#t
Wer weiss was als nächstes kommt. . . .


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich richtig Ralle aber doch von Bundesland zu bundesland seeehr unterschiedlich. Also ich hier in MV muss keinen Gesetzestext studieren bevor ich angeln gehe und denke schon das ich in den Genuß unbeschwerter Angelfischerei komme.




Da hast Du Recht. Noch.........:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Du bist aber wieder langsam heute, Ralle ;-)))))


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist aber wieder langsam heute, Ralle ;-)))))




:m:m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Ist wohl das Alter.........................
;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Brikz83 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Is ja gut Leude, ich denke ihr wisst (zumindest hoffe ich das) das ich nicht zu den verklärenden Verbandromantikern gehöre. Das ist ja aber kein Grund die Situation so wie sie jetzt ist nicht zu genießen. 

Außerdem wenn in 20 Jahren Bayrische Verhältnisse bei uns herrschen hab ich wenigstens nen Grund von der "Guten alten Zeit" zu reden


----------



## ehrwien (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

als junger Erwachsener zweifle ich gerade an meinen Fähigkeiten, so nen Text zu durchblicken, wenn ich mir die Kommentare dazu durchlese. Ob das alleine daran liegt, dass ich nach 1980 geboren wurde? 

Meine Kindheit fand in fast allen Schulferien auf nem Campingplatz in Holland statt, wo ein großer Teil der Zeit dem Angeln gewidmet wurde, sei es mit Opa, Freunden oder alleine. Wobei, so richtig allein war ich nie, min. einen konnte man immer überreden, sich mit der Angel aufs Rad zu schwingen. Das war dann meist die 6m-Stippe mit Stachelschweinpose. Durfte ja eh nur mit einer Rute angeln, damit hab ich dann aber auch meinen Spaß gehabt. Auf Hecht oder mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln, war mir als Kind bzw. letzteres auch generell nicht erlaubt, ausprobiert hab ichs trotzdem mal (vlt. gerade weils verboten war?), um den kleinen KöFi, der am Haken hing, hab ich mir da wohl eher wenig Gedanken gemacht. Gefangene Fische, die größer waren als was auf dem Schein stand hab ich für die Katzen mitgenommen... 

Einige Jahre nicht mehr geangelt, letztes Jahr den Angelschein gemacht und das Angeln soll plötzlich nicht mehr dem geselligen Zeitvertreib in der Natur sondern einzig und allein dem Nahrungserwerb dienen. Lese mir C&R-Diskussionen hier durch und frage mich, wieso alles immer nur schwarz oder weiß gesehen wird. Ob ich beim Angeln mit ner Vorstrafe rechnen muss, wenn ich nen gefangenen Fisch zurücksetze und mich dabei jemand beobachtet. Das hat an vielen Stellen wenig damit zu tun, warum ich als Kind Spaß am Angeln hatte. 

Der Eröffnungspost hat in mir die Kindheitserinnerungen hochgeholt. Mich neidisch auf die Jahre gemacht, in denen ich noch gar nicht geplant war. Ein melancholisches "Was wäre, wenn..." schwing da mit. 

Und dann wird hier über Verbände und Politik diskutiert. Entscheidungen und Regularien, die irgendwann vor meiner Zeit getroffen wurden. Für mich vollendete Tatsachen, einfach der Ist-Zustand. An dem ich nicht rütteln kann. Für mich egal, wer dafür mal verantwortlich war, weil ich daran eh nichts ändern kann. Politik ist mir viel zu verlogen, realitätsfern und selbstdarstellerisch, als dass ich meine Zeit damit verschwenden würde, mich großartig mit solchen Menschen zu beschäftigen. 
Die Menschen im Nahen Osten™ gehen zu tausenden auf die Straße, geben ihr Leben für ihre Sache. Und wozu, dass am Ende andere Köpfe die gleichen miesen Entscheidungen treffen? Was ist mein Opfer, wie groß soll mein Einsatz sein, um meine Ziele durchzusetzen; ist es das wert? Ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass es das wäre...


----------



## Backfire (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Huhu |wavey:,



,



Das war so ende der der 70er, anfang der 80er. Wir haben zwar nicht die dicksten Fische gefangen, aber es waren schöne Zeiten.
Damals hatte ich 2 Ruten, heute habe ich 20. Gelernt wurde durch die Methode "trial & error". Gestippt wurde mit .40er mono, und die kleine Spinnrute wurde als Brandungsrute missbraucht. Jeder "alte Hase" hat ob meiner Versuche die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen, aber hauptsache ich war am Wasser und hatte Spaß.
Heutzutage (ich habe nach 20 Jahren Pause 2009 wieder angefangen) durchsuche ich 2 Tage lang die Foren und die Seiten der Versender, nur wenn ich mal 200m Schnur brauche. Irgendwie ist die ganze Sache mit der Zeit etwas komplizierter geworden.
Sicherlich, das Internet ist ein Segen, man wird von Informationen quasi "erschlagen", aber grade das kann einen Anfänger auch verwirren. Früher hieß es "learning by doing", heute "learning by reading websites". Wenn ich heute am Angelplatz ankomme, kenn ich schon jeden meiner Zielfische beim Vornamen, beherrsche mein Gerät (dank Anleitung aus dem Netz) blind und weiß Wasserstand, Wassertemperatur und Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bereits Tage vorher.
Spaß macht es immernoch (sehr sogar), aber jetzt ist es kein Hobby mehr, jetzt ist es eine Wissenschaft.
Mehr Fische fange ich heute auch nicht, aber es ist die schönste Wissenschaft der Welt :l.

mfg Backi


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Schöne Fotos. So'n Trööt mit 'Bildern von früher' fänd ich auch witzig.
Könnte nun auch noch ne' Geschichte von 'Damals' posten, aber es ist schon so spät, das Licht ist schlecht, ich kann mich eh kaum noch dran erinnern, brauch meine Pillen, die Finger tun weh vom vielen schreiben und die scharfe Nachtschwester bringt mich gleich ins Bett ...und das will ich keinesfalls verpassen.
Jede Zeit hat ihren Reiz |rolleyes
#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos. So'n Trööt mit 'Bildern von früher' fänd ich auch witzig.
> 
> #h



Sowas ?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116141


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Jep. Den Thread kannt ich noch net.
Habe leider keine Bilder von früher beim angeln... #c

Aber nun OT:
Wie lang sind die Haare denn heutzutage, Ralle?


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Welche Haare??


----------



## omnimc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Welche Haare??


 
evtl die auf den zähnen|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Im Alter wandern die Haare naturgemäß vom Kopf auf den Rücken ab . . . .:m


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

und das Knie drückt durch, wie bei mir:m


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Alter wandern die Haare naturgemäß vom Kopf auf den Rücken ab . . . .:m


woher weißt du das in deinem zartem Alter|kopfkrat

Endlich ein schöner Tröt zum Schwelgen, auch wenn die Jugend gleich wieder mit Vorwürfen kommt:m
 Ralles Link ist natürlich oberste Sahne
Mein Problem ist nur , wenn ich so an den Dorfbach zum Zeitpunkt meiner Kindertage denke, sah der irgendwie nicht prickelnd aus. Wir sind da zwar mal mit nem frühem Bellyboot
( also kleinem Traktorreifen ) den ganzen Verlauf inklusive Überbauung durch Strassen abgefahren, nur was wir garantiert nicht gesehen haben, waren Fische, dafür jede Menge Tierchen mit Fell ( später trug man die in weiß aufm Rücken überall rum, davon war ich restlos kuriert)
Frei war das schon, konntest noch beim Bauern in den Stall;
mal vor nem Ochsen abgehauen (man war ich schnell, der nächste Zaun war meine), der sich losgerissen hatte und vom Jagdkollektiv weidgerecht erlegt werden musste. Fersehen ? gabs da eigentlich schon 2 Programme oder
 nur 1|kopfkrat, war das nun Besser? Professor ( nicht Tinka) Flimmerich oder so hieß der. Angeltechnisch war da noch nicht so viel los ( wenn man mal die Haselnussgärte aus dem Highendbaum wegläßt). 
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



angler1996 schrieb:


> woher weißt du das in deinem zartem Alter|kopfkrat



Hab ja Augen ::mhttp://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/00898/plattensee_angler_j_898080p.jpg

und

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/39/Behaarter_R%C3%BCcken_mit_Tatauierung.jpg/220px-Behaarter_R%C3%BCcken_mit_Tatauierung.jpg


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

...hach ja - die gute alte Zeit....gehe mit meinem Dad ja auch schon zum Fischen, seitdem ich 3 Jahre alt war.....

....früher habe ich als Kind immer ein Feuer am Wasser gemacht - und man zeigte mir, das Sicherheit das oberste Gebot war, wenn ein trockener Wald in der Nähe war, dann verzichtete man eben darauf - kein möchtegern Sheriff vom Ordnungsamt, oder "wannabe-Baywatch"-Star vom DLRG kam mit dem Boot und drohte mit der Polizei, wenn man das Feuer nicht löscht....

...auch flitzte ich als Kind mit der Spinnrute um die Talsperre und fing Barsche bis zum abwinken - ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ohne Prüfung - Daddy war ja dabei und zeigte mir alles --> Prüfung wurde dann direkt gemacht, als ich das Alter hatte & ab in die Jugendgruppe des Vereins, in der nette Menschen sich ihre Wochenenden versauten, um uns Junganglern das praktische Angeln zu zeigen und uns zu beaufsichtigen!

....man wurde auch nicht schräg angemacht, weil man mit "Billig-Ruten" aus dem Ungarn-Urlaub angelte, deren Marke niemand kannte - geschweige denn aussprechen konnte....*wer fing, der hatte Recht, was die "Tackle-Auswahl" anging!...und das Wort "Tackle" gab es auch noch gaaaarnicht! ;O)*

Die Qualität des Anglers verhielt sich damals auch noch nicht proportional zum Preis seiner Ausrüstung - oder mußte sich an der Zahl der zurückgesetzten Fische messen lassen......zurückgesetzt wurde auch, wenn man keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für den Fisch hatte - aber man redete nicht groß drüber, missionierte auch niemand, der "anders" angelte oder brüstete sich sogar damit und man fühlte sich auch nicht "toller" als andere Angler - vielleicht ließ man mal einen Riesenkarpfen wieder schwimmen, weil man keine Tüte dabei hatte, die groß genug war, oder man keine Lust hatte, solch´ eine Menge Fisch auf dem Fahrrad nach Hause zu strampeln!

....schöner Beitrag, der mich mehr als einmal zum Schmunzeln gebracht hat....!

Ernie


----------



## omnimc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

bei den rechten kerl im bild hättest aber pixel sollen|bla:


----------



## Frankenfischer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch....
> Das konnten wir vor 30 Jahren auch noch in B-W, Bayern, etc....
> Und gerade Meckpomm als VDSF-Land wird da eher irgendwann in Richtung Restriktionen als in Richtung der Bewahrung eines vernünftigen Angelns gehen..




Also ich geh heutzutage auch noch ganz entspannt zum Angeln, obwohl ich aus Bayern bin |supergri


----------



## Jagst-Carp (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Da hab ich auch einen ^^*



waterwild schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Wenn du nach 1980 geboren wurdest, hat das hier nichts mit dir zu tun?[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> Aber du solltest trotzdem weiterlesen, um zu verstehen, warum die Pampers-Generation, zu der du ja auch gehörst, keine Helden hervorbringen wird!
> 
> Wenn du als Kind in den 50er, 60er oder 70er Jahren lebtest, ist es zurückblickend kaum zu glauben, dass wir so lange überleben konnten!
> ...




Genau so wars..........ach die schöne Zeit..........wo ist sie bloß hin......................|stolz:das ich dabei sein durfte


----------



## Greenmile1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

ja ja schön wars damlas könnte man doch nochmals die zeit zurückdrehen #d


----------



## Heilbutt (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Also ich geh heutzutage auch noch ganz entspannt zum Angeln, obwohl ich aus Bayern bin |supergri


 
|good:

stimmt genau - ich auch!!!!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Kann man ja auch als Bayer, wenn man sich nicht an bestehende Gesetze halten will, keine Frage - wie in jedem anderen Bundesland auch.

Der neue VDSF-Landesverbandsvorsitzende in Bayern, Herr Braun, hat dazu ja eine klare Meinung, die er als Behördervertreter wohl zukünftig auch durchsetzen wird, damit das nicht mehr nur auf dem Papier steht.

Damit dann endlich alles abgeknüppelt werden muss in Bayern.

Hier gehts zu den eindeutigen und klaren Aussagen bezüglich des gesetzlichen Abknüppelgebotes in Bayern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Fazit daraus: 
Jeder nicht explizit geschützte gefangene Fisch ist abzuknüppeln, nach erreichen eines Fanglimits ist das Angeln auf diese Art einzustellen.

Umgehungsvesuche der Vereine mit erhöhten Schonmaßen etc. sind rechtswidrig.

Viel Spass also in Bayern beim "entspannten abknüppeln" oder halt beim gesetzwidrigen Angeln....
;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

PS:
Kennt ihr den Spruch:
Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Metzger selber??

http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/


----------



## angler1996 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Zitat Thomas:
"Der neue VDSF-Landesverbandsvorsitzende in Bayern, Herr Braun, hat dazu ja eine klare Meinung, die er als Behördervertreter wohl zukünftig auch durchsetzen wird, damit das nicht mehr nur auf dem Papier steht."

Ist er das ernsthaft?
Wie war das doch gleich mit dem Tier mit Hörnern und dem Gärtner?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Lies das verlinkte Interview, das ist leider Gottes mehr als ernst....


----------



## angler1996 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Das Interview hab ich lange gelesen#h
Eigentlich wollte ich nur bestätigt haben, dass das nicht zufällig eine Namensgleichheit ist. Aber mit Deinem Hinweis auf das Interview hat sich das geklärt, danke
Also hat man das Tier mit Hörner zum Gärtner gemacht.
Welche Meinung er jetzt wohl vertreten wird, ich lass mich überraschen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



> Welche Meinung er jetzt wohl vertreten wird, ich lass mich überraschen.


Die der Behörde logischerweise - das ist ja sein Job..

Und deswegen haben ihn dann wohl die bayrischen Vereinsvorstände im Landesverband gewählt:
Entweder weils sies nicht begreifen (wollen/können??) oder weil sie auch das gesetzliche Abknüppel- und Totschlaggebot genauso so wollen...

Selbst die Grünen - nun wahrlich nicht als Anglerfreunde bekannt - haben schon bestätigt, dass in ihren Augen ein solches Gesetz tierschutzwidrig ist..

Wie gesagt:
Kälber - Metzger.....

Oder:
Früher war manches doch besser - zumindest die Gesetze für Angler...

Und gaaaaanz, ganz früher war vielleicht sogar mal der VDSF und seine Funktionäre besser als heute - wobei richtig gut waren die wohl noch nie - immer eher Angelverhinderer als Angelförderer....


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Nabend.....

Ja ja früher .. schöne Zeit....

Achja Stichwort früher....... früher  , wenn's off tropic wurde , kam immer ein Mod oder Admin herbei und sorgte für Ordnung.
Scheint wohl vorbei die Zeit....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Wir sind doch mitten im Thema:
Dass früher das Angeln und diue Angler gesetzlich lange nicht so eingeschränkt war und wer dafür verantwortlich ist..


----------



## andyblub (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Oft ist das bedauern über den Verlust der "guten alten Zeit" ja nur eine Glorifizierung von Mänglen.



So isses! Auch wenn Du mit den Freiheitsaspekten einen guten und sicherlich richtigen Punkt ansprichst. Aber hauptsächlich geht's um diese Glorifizierung von Mängeln. Mein Opa lobte früher auch den Zusammenhalt der Menschen - während Fliegerbomben auf die Städte niederrasselten und man sich im Bombenkeller beistand. Toll!
Glücklicherweise werden Menschen nicht 500 Jahre alt, sonst würden uns manche noch schwärmend erzählen, wie man früher etwas gegen widerspenstige Frauen, rothaarige usw. unternommen hat |supergri

Von Weird Al Yankovich gibt's dazu eine schönen parodistischen Song, treffenderweise heißt er "When I was your age".



> Let me tell you sonny... let me set you straight
> You kids today ain't never had it rough
> Always had everything handed to you on a silver plate
> You lazy brats think nothing's good enough
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

OT an:


> sonst würden uns manche noch schwärmend erzählen, wie man früher etwas gegen widerspenstige Frauen, rothaarige usw. unternommen hat


..........man kann ja auch aus jeder Zeit was Gutes lernen ;-))))
OT aus...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*



andyblub schrieb:


> So isses! Auch wenn Du mit den Freiheitsaspekten einen guten und sicherlich richtigen Punkt ansprichst.



Eben, Wettfischen, lebender Köfi, Setzkescher, Nachtangeln etc. stehen in keinem Widerspruch zu Handy, Kohlefaser, Bivy, Boilie oder sonstigem "neumodischen Kram". 

Oder: Wir können heute viel moderner die Dinge nicht mehr tun, die einen großen Teil des Reizes der Angelfischerei ausmachen. Und die Jüngeren scheinen das nicht mal zu vermissen, weil sie sich des Mangels gar nicht bewusst sind.


----------



## strawinski (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

gratulieren sollte man nicht zu dem Bericht, sondern eher nachdenklich werden...darüber wie wir uns haben verbiegen lassen...wie wir abgewichen sind vom weg des "normalen handelns". wie wir uns vom Kommerz haben treiben lassen mit der maßgabe das es doch danach noch schöner, besser und fängiger sei...wir haben alle Werte die uns heilig waren über Bord geworfen, ein schweinegeld in plunder investiert, über den wir uns damals krumm gelacht hätten.
wir lassen uns von deppen auf der nase rumtanzen, die uns erzählen wollen, wie sich fische eigentlich wirklich fühlen, ohne, das die je mit einem gesprochen haben....
wir sind zivilisations- und technik krüppel geworden, die etwas nachjagen was nur in angelzeitungen existiert...

eigentlich sind wir erbärmlicher als der arme fisch, der an der angel bammelt. es ist ne echte schande......


----------



## Micha85 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Am Haken: Wir waren Angler*

Ich fühl mich grade berufen hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben... 
[edt by Thomas9904: Es ist wegen Copyright nicht erlaubt, fremde Bilder/Grafiken etc. direkt einzustellen, bitte statt dessen den Link zur Seite mit den Bildern setzen]


----------

